# Unsere lieben Kunden :)



## Lipperlandstern (6 November 2013)

Ich war letzte Wochen bei einem Kunden in Saudi-Arabien. Die Anlage wurde 2008 gebaut und es wurde ein einem Service bestellt.  Dort hat mich fast der Schlag getroffen. Sämtliche Sicherheitsfotozellen und Türen waren überbrückt... 

Diese Woche bin ich in Slowenien. Anlage von 2011. Und was sehe ich ????? Es wurde eine Tür nachgerüstet. Zaunteil losgeschraubt, Scharniere angebaut und Riegel daran. Fertig ist die Tür. Dummerweise haben Sie einen Schalter und eine Zuhaltung vergessen. Nicht schlimm. Geht ja nur in eine Roboterzelle.

man man man ...


----------



## thomass5 (6 November 2013)

...wenigstens war ne Tür dran. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## himbeergeist (6 November 2013)

Tja, wie sagt man? Andere Länder, andere Sitten 
In Abu Dhabi habe ich ähnliches erlebt.

LG
Frank


----------



## devrim (7 November 2013)

Andere Länder andere Sitten. Das was du da schreibst ist deutscher Alltag in den Betrieben.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (7 November 2013)

devrim schrieb:


> Andere Länder andere Sitten. Das was du da schreibst ist deutscher Alltag in den Betrieben.



Genau das habe ich auch gedacht, als ich die ersten drei Beiträge gelesen habe.


----------



## MasterOhh (7 November 2013)

devrim schrieb:


> Andere Länder andere Sitten. Das was du da schreibst ist deutscher Alltag in den Betrieben.



Jepp, denn manchmal sind Maschinen so sicher, dass man kaum noch mit ihnen arbeiten kann.....


----------



## peter(R) (7 November 2013)

Die Liste kann man nach belieben erweitern. Der komplette mittlere Osten, Indien, Indonesien, ja sogar USA ( erste Aktion alle Schutzzäune abgebaut ). 
Das ist der Untersched zwischen Theorie und Praxis  (siehe unten).

peter(R)


----------



## mariob (7 November 2013)

Naja,
das kommt wie überall auch auf die Größe der Betriebes an, zumindest in D. Je größer desto sicherer (manchmal sieht es auch nur so aus).

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 November 2013)

Heute haben ich noch was feines Entdeckt. Einige Schutzzäune sind unten losgeschraubt und damit haben sie sich eine tolle Klapptür gebaut und können von vorne bis hintenn an der Anlage langlaufen..... und tun sie auch wie ich heute gesehen habe .....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 November 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Heute haben ich noch was feines Entdeckt. Einige Schutzzäune sind unten losgeschraubt und damit haben sie sich eine tolle Klapptür gebaut und können von vorne bis hintenn an der Anlage langlaufen..... und tun sie auch wie ich heute gesehen habe .....



Axel, willst du das weiter Dulden....lösche das Programm und fahr nach Hause!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 November 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Axel, willst du das weiter Dulden....lösche das Programm und fahr nach Hause!



Nützt ja nix.. die haben Programmierer hier und ruck zuck würde die Anlage wieder laufen. Selbst CPU klauen hilft nicht. Die haben Ersatz


----------



## Blockmove (7 November 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Heute haben ich noch was feines Entdeckt. Einige Schutzzäune sind unten losgeschraubt und damit haben sie sich eine tolle Klapptür gebaut und können von vorne bis hintenn an der Anlage langlaufen..... und tun sie auch wie ich heute gesehen habe .....



Hmmm. Kommt es an der Anlage zu sovielen Störungen?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 November 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Hmmm. Kommt es an der Anlage zu sovielen Störungen?




Die haben hier einen ausgeprägten Reinigungsfimmel (HCCP -irgendwas) und da wohl Produktion doch wichtiger ist als Sauberkeit .......


----------



## repök (8 November 2013)

Na und? Wenns der Kunde selbst macht, ich die Anlage ordnungsgemäß übergeben habe, kann mich der Rest doch nicht jucken. Wer meint was zu brücken, abzuschrauben oder sonst irgendwas ausser Kraft zu setzen, hat doch selbst schuld. 
Ich habe schon erlebt wie jemand in eine laufenden Kegelbrecher geklettert ist, weil dieser verstopft war. Was soll man dazu noch sagen?


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (8 November 2013)

repök schrieb:


> Na und? Wenns der Kunde selbst macht, ich die Anlage ordnungsgemäß übergeben habe, kann mich der Rest doch nicht jucken. Wer meint was zu brücken, abzuschrauben oder sonst irgendwas ausser Kraft zu setzen, hat doch selbst schuld.



Da hast Du recht, ich hoffe, Du achtest aber auch darauf, dass Du die Abnahme der Sicherheit sauber dokumentiert und vom Kunden unterschrieben hast.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 November 2013)

Um ehrlich zu sein interessiert mich wirklich eine feuchten DingBums. Ärgert mich nur, das wir so viel in die Sicherheit investiert haben .... nächsten Mal machen wir ein Schild dran : Achtung Gefährlich und gut ist


----------



## repök (8 November 2013)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Da hast Du recht, ich hoffe, Du achtest aber auch darauf, dass Du die Abnahme der Sicherheit sauber dokumentiert und vom Kunden unterschrieben hast.



auf jeden fall. das gibts kein vertun. auch wenn der eine oder andere meint er müsste da drüber diskutieren.


----------



## mnuesser (10 November 2013)

Kann mich noch an eine meiner ersten Anlagen erinnern,
wurde in Sofia (Bulgarien) aufgebaut, war von der EU subventioniert,
darum musste bis zur Abnahme auch die komplette Sicherheits-
technik laufen. Nach der Abnahme kam ein Trupp und hat die 200m Schutzzäune
Türen etc. alle wieder abgebaut...

Die nächste Anlage war in China,
die Schutzzäune wurden mit geliefert...
Aber erst garnicht aufgebaut... Dafür wurde mal die CO2 Löschanlage an der
Rollenpresse nebenan unvermittelt getestet... Nachdem der weisse Nebel 1 m hoch in der 
Halle stand bin ich mal rausgelaufen... die Chinesen hatten noch ihren Spass...

Hab gehört das später wohl ein Chinese der auf der laufenden Maschine geputzt hat,
abgerutscht ist, aufs Kupferband gefallen (2000mmx20mm) und dann mit aufgewickelt
wurde...

In Indien beim Aufbau einer Anlage wurde mir erzählt das die externen Dienstleister
für Ihre eigene Sicherheit zuständig sind. Sehr lustig sahen die Gesellen der Hallenbaufirma aus
mit Ihren gelben Helmen, der Warnweste in Orange, und ihren Sicherheits-Flip-Flops an den Füssen...


----------



## Licht9885 (22 November 2013)

Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt.
Um solche Zustände zu Sehen muss ich noch nichtmal Deutschland verlassen, Hier gibt es auch zig firmen wo die Sicherheitsfunktionen ausser Kraft gesetzt werden. 

Ein Kunde sagt mir letztens Sicherheit ist okay und auch Wichtig nur wenn man vor Lauter Sicherheit kaum noch Produzieren kann ist es doch klar was der Bediener macht um sich das Leben zu vereinfachen.


----------



## Tommi (23 November 2013)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Da hast Du recht, ich hoffe, Du achtest aber auch darauf, dass Du die Abnahme der Sicherheit sauber dokumentiert und vom Kunden unterschrieben hast.



und einen Hinweis in der Betriebsanleitung nicht vergessen, daß die Manipulation an Schutzeinrichtungen untersagt ist...  

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/stgb/__145.html

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## bike (23 November 2013)

Tommi schrieb:


> und einen Hinweis in der Betriebsanleitung nicht vergessen, daß die Manipulation an Schutzeinrichtungen untersagt ist...
> 
> http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/stgb/__145.html
> 
> ...



Und du denkst, das interessiert bei allen Kunden und hilft gegen Manipulationen?

Also wenn du wüsstest wie es leider! immer wieder im Feld aussieht.....
Wir nehmen Anlagen in D in Betrieb, diese werden dann z.B. Polen umgesetzt.
Dann kommt es zu einem Problem und einer darf? dorthin fahren.
Was da angetroffen wird....
Und es ist nach meiner Meinung nicht hilfreich immer wieder die Normen zu ändern, sondern es muss angefangen werden, die Normen zusammen mit Endnutzern zu entwickeln und nicht mit den Herstellern von Sicherheitskomponenten, die damit ein nur Geld verdienen wollen.

Solange Sicherheit an den Benutzern und der Produktion vorbei definiert wird, wird es immer zu Manipulationen kommen.
Überzeugt die Jungs und Madl die mit den Maschinen und Anlagen, dass es wirklich sinnvoll ist, die Sicherheitseinrichtungen zu akzeptieren und dass diese für deren Gesundheit sinnvoll ist.

Und wenn dann noch an die Entwickler gedacht wird, die nicht jeden Tag irgendwelche Normen auswendig lernen wollen, dann wird alles gut.


bike


----------



## Tommi (23 November 2013)

Der Satz in der Betriebsanleitung kann juristisch nicht schaden, wenn ein
Unfall passiert.

Das es eine extrem sch... Situation ist, wenn man als Programmierer
an seine ordnungsgemäß abgelieferte Anlage beim Kunden kommt und die 
dann manipuliert ist, ist mir auch klar.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 November 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Und du denkst, das interessiert bei allen Kunden und hilft gegen Manipulationen?
> 
> Also wenn du wüsstest wie es leider! immer wieder im Feld aussieht.....
> Wir nehmen Anlagen in D in Betrieb, diese werden dann z.B. Polen umgesetzt.
> ...



Das ist doch wieder nur Polemische Gequatsche, Einzelne Normen werden doch nicht
ständig überarbeitet und geändert, die meisten Normen haben über Jahrzehnte bestand!
Und Maschinehersteller arbeiten sehr wohl an den Normen mit, gerade ihr werdet als großer
bekannter Maschinenhersteller bei Entwurf einer C-Norm angeschrieben und könnt aktiv
mitarbeiten.


----------



## Blockmove (23 November 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Solange Sicherheit an den Benutzern und der Produktion vorbei definiert wird, wird es immer zu Manipulationen kommen.
> Überzeugt die Jungs und Madl die mit den Maschinen und Anlagen, dass es wirklich sinnvoll ist, die Sicherheitseinrichtungen zu akzeptieren und dass diese für deren Gesundheit sinnvoll ist.




Den Satz uterschreib ich auch.

Früher hat ein Instandhalter das Schutzgitter abgeschraubt, hat sich den Ablauf angeschaut, hat danach die Einstellungen vorgenommen und dann das Schutzgitter wieder montiert.
Heute ist dafür eine extra Betriebsart Prozessbeobachtung mit Zustimmschalter, sicher reduzierter Geschwindigkeit und sonstigen Vorkehrungen nötig.

Am Feierabend darf der Instandhalter aber am U-Bahnhof am Bahnsteig stehen und 40km/h schnelle Züge dürfen ohne Absperrung vorbeifahren ... Wie passt das zusammen?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Tommi (23 November 2013)

Hallo Dieter,

Prozeßbeobachtung ist auch ohne Zustimmschalter möglich, muss aber, wenn prozeßbedingt 
möglich, reduzierte Geschwindigkeit haben und noch andere "Schikanen", z.B. Stop nach
jedem Zyklus, damit die Betriebsart nicht als Dauerbetrieb genutzt wird.
Eine Betriebsart ist es deshalb, damit sie bewußt vom Verantwortlichen angewählt wird.

Manipulieren kann man immer noch, aber Prozeßbeobachtung ist das "kleinere Übel".

Alles nicht so einfach... 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 November 2013)

Tommi schrieb:


> Der Satz in der Betriebsanleitung kann juristisch nicht schaden, wenn ein
> Unfall passiert.
> 
> Das es eine extrem sch... Situation ist, wenn man als Programmierer
> ...



Sag ich ja .. wie sparen uns den ganzen Sicherheitsmumpitz und schreiben Achtung gefährlich in die Betriebsanleitung. Dazu ein paar Schilder und gut ist.  Und RN... was die Normen angeht da hat sich schon einiges getan. Allein das Chaos um die Gültigkeit der neue Maschinenrichtliche. Ich bin immer noch die Meinung das die Hälfte der "Experten" die in Brüssel die Normen machen noch nie in einer Produktionshalle waren. Und die andere Hälfte ist von den einschlägigen Firmen "geschult" damit sie an der richtigen Stelle die Hand heben.


----------



## Blockmove (23 November 2013)

Hallo Tommi



Tommi schrieb:


> aber Prozeßbeobachtung ist das "kleinere Übel".



und an diesem kleinerem Übel verdienen die Hersteller von Sicherheitstechnik kräftig mit ...
Irgendwie könnte man glauben, dass die Normenschreiber der Auffassung sind, dass in den Betrieben nur noch lauter potentielle Selbstverstümmler ohne einen Funken Verstand arbeiten.

Ich habe nichts gegen Sicherheitstechnik und ich finde auch die MRL sinnvoll, aber manche Vorschriften sind halt realitätsfremd.

Laut Anweisung unseres Sicherheits-Ing. dürfen z.B. Instandhalter keine Schutzeinrichtung mehr entfernen um zu schauen an welcher Stelle eine Macke im Rollprozess einer Seitenwand auftritt.
Das Beobachten kann schliesslich auch mit einer Kamera stattfinden. Ein Mechaniker hat daufhin gefragt wieso er denn dann an einer Tisch-Kreissäge Kunststoffplatten schneiden darf? 
Ich denke hier sieht man schon die Widersprüchlichkeit.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MasterOhh (23 November 2013)

Wir wollten uns mal Werkhallen-Alarmierungen in unsere Werke bauen (Eigenbau). Laut Vorschrift muss so eine Alarmierung regelmäßig von einem Sachverständigen geprüft werden (auch wenn sie nicht für die Werkhalle vorgeschrieben ist und rein freiwillig installiert wird). Als Sachverständige gelten die zertifizierten Hersteller von Werkhallen-Alarmierungssystemen. Drei mal dürft ihr raten, wie die wohl Alarmierungssysteme bewerten, die man nicht teuer bei ihnen gekauft hat ..... 
Man hat nun die Wahl: bleiben lassen und alles ist Schick, die Eigenlösung für eine vertretbare Summe installieren und gegen die Vorschrift verstoßen die man eigentlich garnicht einhalten müsste oder eine sündhaft teure zertifizierte Lösung anschaffen, die nicht mehr kann als der Eigenbau aber mit dem nötigen Papierstapel kommt.

Ich habe so langsam das Gefühl, dass die Richtlinien immer häufiger von denen erstellt werden, die im Anschluss das große Geld damit machen den Firmen den Krempel zu verkaufen den diese brauchen um die Richtlinien zu erfüllen. Und die Leute kaufen, denn nachzuweisen das eine Anlage ohne teuren Sicherheitsschnickschnack ebenso sicher ist, kostet genauso viel Geld.

Wir müssen unsere Anlage so auslegen, als ob diese von irgendwelchen Affen aus dem Zoo bedient werden und nicht von gelernten Fachkräften die i.d.R. wissen was sie da tuen. 
Das Verhältnis erreichbarer Sicherheit zum damit verbunden Aufwand ist exponential. 95% kann man noch gut erreichen, aber heute werden ja 99,9% gefordert und mit jedem Prozent extra ver-X-facht sich der Aufwand.


----------



## bike (24 November 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das ist doch wieder nur Polemische Gequatsche, Einzelne Normen werden doch nicht
> ständig überarbeitet und geändert, die meisten Normen haben über Jahrzehnte bestand!
> Und Maschinehersteller arbeiten sehr wohl an den Normen mit, gerade ihr werdet als großer
> bekannter Maschinenhersteller bei Entwurf einer C-Norm angeschrieben und könnt aktiv
> mitarbeiten.



Gut dass wir dich haben.
So kann ich selbst am Sonntag vor dem Frühstück lachen.

Unsere Standardmaschinen machen ja kein Problem.
Doch wir liefern auch Anlagen und da beginnt das Problem.

@MasterOhh; dein Gefühl ist absolut richtig! 
Sick "arbeitet" sehr genau darauf hin, dass die Normungen so formuliert werden, dass deren Produkte passen und andere, die besser sind, nicht "normenkonform" sind. 
Daher verdienen diese Hersteller(Produzent wäre zu viel der Ehre) sehr viel. 
Ein Bodenscanner von denen ist den Preis, der verlangt wird, nicht wert!

Das gilt auch für Pilz und viele andere kleine Hersteller für "Sicherheitstechnik"!
Ein Hersteller wie BigS kommt da immer wieder ins Hintertreffen, da die International aufgestellt sind.
Ich habe im Ausland wenig von Pilz, Schmersal oder Sick gefunden.(sind nur Beispiele)
Und die Anlagen funktionieren, sind sicher und zuverlässig.


bike

btw: der Supenmoderator wird uns jetzt bestimmt aufklären, wie es wirklich ist.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 November 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das ist doch wieder nur Polemische Gequatsche....



1234567890


----------



## bike (24 November 2013)

bike schrieb:


> btw: der Supenmoderator wird uns jetzt bestimmt aufklären, wie es wirklich ist.





rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> 1234567890



Habe ich Recht oder habe ich Recht?


bike


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 November 2013)

@MasterOhh: Ich denke hier ist es auch das Thema, dass wenn so eine Lösung vorhanden ist, dass auch sichergestellt sein muss, dass diese ordnungsgemäß funktioniert da sich die Leute ja darauf verlassen. Wenn keine da ist, dann kann sich keiner drauf verlassen. Dies ist wie mit einem Blitzableiter am Haus, der muss nicht vorhanden sein. Aber wenn er vorhanden ist, dann muss er entsprechend geprüft sein. Denn sonnst könnte dadurch ein Schaden entstehen.


----------



## dani (24 November 2013)

Warum wird denn eine Schutzvorrichtung manipuliert? 
Weil die Anlage an dieser Stelle immer wieder Probleme macht. Das Problem sind Anlagen bei denen kräftig gespart wird. 
 Riesen Anlagen mit einem Sicherheitskreis der dann an zig Stellen vorquittiert werden muss. 

Mindestens die Hälfte der Manipulationen ließen sich verhindern, wenn das Konzept praktikabel wäre.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 November 2013)

dani schrieb:


> Warum wird denn eine Schutzvorrichtung manipuliert?



Oder weil eine Sicherheitslichtschranke defekt ist und kein Ersatzteil da ist oder grad keiner der diese teilweise komplizierten Teile programmieren kann.


----------



## MasterOhh (24 November 2013)

@ Rainer
Du wirst lachen, unsere Arbeitssicherheitsleute haben den Arbeitssicherheitsleuten von der BG von diesem Dilemma berichtet als die mal wieder bei uns waren. Die Antwort war: "Machen sie es trotzdem! (Die Eigenbaulösung)". Mit der einleuchtenen Begründung: "Selbst eine Lösung die eine leicht höhere Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit hat, ist besser als garkeine. Das ist wie bei der ersten Hilfe."
Ich denke Mitte des nächsten Jahres werden wir die Sache in Angriff nehmen und die kleinen SPSen, die als Pausenuhren fungieren, aufrüsten. Selbst wenn wir das mit Safety-Baugruppen machen, sind wir immernoch unter einem Drittel des Preises was eine "echte" Werkhallen Alarmierung kostet.
Wir nennen das ganze dann auch nicht Werkhallenalarmierung, sondern "Siren-an-auf-Gnöbschn-Druck-Funktion" der Pausenuhr .....


----------



## Tommi (24 November 2013)

dani schrieb:


> Mindestens die Hälfte der Manipulationen ließen sich verhindern, wenn das Konzept praktikabel wäre.



*ACK*

und das kostet halt Geld und Engineering-Zeit...


----------



## Tommi (24 November 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Laut Anweisung unseres Sicherheits-Ing. dürfen z.B. Instandhalter keine Schutzeinrichtung mehr entfernen



... das ist von ihm nicht zuende gedacht.

http://www.bghm.de/fileadmin/user_u...tze_Vorschriften/BG-Informationen/BGI_577.pdf

Schau Dir mal die Seiten 13 und 14 an...

Gruß 
Tommi


----------



## Markus (24 November 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Sag ich ja .. wie sparen uns den ganzen Sicherheitsmumpitz und schreiben Achtung gefährlich in die Betriebsanleitung. Dazu ein paar Schilder und gut ist.  Und RN... was die Normen angeht da hat sich schon einiges getan. Allein das Chaos um die Gültigkeit der neue Maschinenrichtliche. Ich bin immer noch die Meinung das die Hälfte der "Experten" die in Brüssel die Normen machen noch nie in einer Produktionshalle waren. Und die andere Hälfte ist von den einschlägigen Firmen "geschult" damit sie an der richtigen Stelle die Hand heben.



Wer macht in Brüssel Normen?
Wir deutschen können froh sein, unsere Normen (z.B. VDE) sind regelrechte Export Schlager und bekommen reihenweise EN oder sogar DIN oder IEC dazu.

Richtlinien oder Normen wie eine 13849-1 sind im Grunde nicht schlecht, sie sind nur an machen Stellen viel zu schwammig formuliert.
Diese schwammigen Formulierungen lassen dann die Horrorstorrys am Stammtisch entstehen.
Erfahrungsgemäß haben diejenigen die am meisten über RL und Normen schimpfen noch nie in ihrem Leben eine gelesen, geschweige denn mit einer gearbeitet.
Sie haben ihr gefährliches Halbwissen vom Stammtisch oder vom Kaffeeautomaten...

Die schwammige Formulierung stört mich auch sehr. Aber das ist halt ein Problem wenn man eine europäische Union will und es allen recht machen will.
Maschinenbauer aus südlichen Ländern in denen man gerne Pizza isst haben schon dafür gesorgt das nicht alles deutscher Gründlichkeit und Ingenieurskunst entsprechen muss, sondern das man alles gerne etwas anders bzw. "günstiger" auslegen kann...

Überbrückte Schutzeinrichtungen können viele Ursachen haben:
- Konstruktionsfehler --> Der Bediener hat gar keine andere Chance
- Nicht bestimmungsgemäße Verwendung --> Der Betreiber will mehr oder was anderes aus der Maschine herausholen
- Ehrgeiz -> Manche Anlagenbediener sehen es als eine Art sportliche Herausforderung an die immer manipulationssichereren System zu knacken
- Wichtigtuerei -> Selig sind die die nichts zu sagen haben und trotzdem schweigen. Aber in jeder Produktion gibt es ganz schlaue die schlauer sind als jeder Konstrukteur...
- Fehlende Ersatzteile --> Ein Problem vom Betreiber das nicht entschuldigt werden kann (Maschine wichtig = Ersatzteile her; Ersatzteile zu teuer = Maschine kann auch mal ein paar tage stehen)
- Akkord --> Dieses Gehaltsmodel kann Arbeiter lebensmüde und kreativ zugleich machen

Die meisten Leute hier im Forum wird wohl Punkt-1 betreffen.
Und somit ist die Frage die hier im Thread schon gefallen ist eine entscheidende: "Warum tut der Arbeiter das?"
Wenn ihr Punkt-1 mit ja beantworten könnt, wenn der Bediener das also tun muss damit die Maschine die verkaufte Leistung erzielt, dann habt ihr als Hersteller/Optimierer/Erweiterter oder sonst was automatisch die Arschkarte - egal wie "sicher" die Kiste ist. Wenn der Bediener durch eure Fehlkonstruktion zu diesem handeln gezwungen wird habt ihr ein Problem.
in allen anderen Fällen rege ich mich längst nicht mehr über das Thema auf und lasse die einfach machen.
Früher hat der harte Winter immer noch einen Teil gepackt, heute kümmern sich die dummen selber darum indem sie Sicherheitskreise manipulieren...



@RN
Ist es dir eigentlich nicht peinlich das du bike bei jeder Gelegenheit versuchst zu provozieren?


----------



## Tommi (24 November 2013)

> Früher hat der harte Winter immer noch einen Teil gepackt, heute kümmern sich die dummen selber darum indem sie Sicherheitskreise manipulieren...



den muss ich mir merken *ROFL*

aber da gab es noch keine gesetzliche Unfallversicherung...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Ralle (25 November 2013)

@Markus

So ganz kann ich dir da nicht zustimmen.

Ein Beispiel:

Wir haben immer wieder Probleme mit Sicherheitslichtgittern an Maschinen, bei welchen Teile eingelegt und entnommen werden.
Baut man die vorschriftsgemäß ein, hat ein rel. kleine Bedienerin die A..-Karte und muß sich weit in die Maschine beugen oder muß immer zwei Schritte zurücktreten um aus dem Lichtgitter zu gehen. Will man das vermeiden hat man großen Aufwand zu treiben, muß für ein simples "Teile einlegen" eine Zuführeinrichtung oder irgendwelchen anderen Schnickschnack einbauen. Und warum? Weil die Geschwindigkeiten so ausgelegt sind, das die Bedienerin mit vollem Anlauf in die Maschine hechten darf und diese dann noch sicher zum Stillstand kommt, bevor die Dame aufschlägt. Das kann man teilweise niemandem mehr erklären und immer wieder gibt es deswegen Erklärungsbedarf bei den Käufern von Maschinen. 

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass Sicherheit an der Maschine ein wichtiges Thema ist, aber eines ist klar, in erster Linie ist Sicherheit an der Maschine die Kuh, die PILZ, Sick, Jokab und wie sie alle heißen kräftig melken und dazu gehören auch teilweise sinnlose Dinge. Den BG renn die damit natürlich offene Türen ein, denn die müssen ja bei Betriebsunfällen zahlen. Also ist deren Interesse eine sichere Maschine, nicht eine schnelle, preisgünstige Produktion mit einer bezahlbaren Anlage. Die Kunst ist die Mitte zu finden und das ist bisher gründlich schiefgegangen.


----------



## bike (25 November 2013)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass Sicherheit an der Maschine ein wichtiges Thema ist, aber eines ist klar, in erster Linie ist Sicherheit an der Maschine die Kuh, die PILZ, Sick, Jokab und wie sie alle heißen kräftig melken und dazu gehören auch teilweise sinnlose Dinge. Den BG renn die damit natürlich offene Türen ein, denn die müssen ja bei Betriebsunfällen zahlen. Also ist deren Interesse eine sichere Maschine, nicht eine schnelle, preisgünstige Produktion mit einer bezahlbaren Anlage. Die Kunst ist die Mitte zu finden und das ist bisher gründlich schiefgegangen.



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.
Du hast genau und präzise beschrieben welche Probleme bestehen.

Was machen, wenn BG sinnfreie Vorschrifften, die sie selbst sich schreiben hat lassen, anwendet und dann nicht bzw nicht genug produziert wird?
Es ist doch einfach Bullshit abzufangen, dass jemand mit Absicht durch ein Lichtgitter springt, um die  Maschine zum Stillstand zu bringen. dafür gibt es Taster.
Aber wir können dann ja auch an der Autobahn auf voller Länge Lichtgitter anbauen, damit die Fahrzeuge gestoppt werden.

Man kann es wie ab allem Übertreiben und das ist inzwischen bei den "Sicherheitsfachleuten" Standard, leider.


bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 November 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.
> Du hast genau und präzise beschrieben welche Probleme bestehen.
> 
> Was machen, wenn BG sinnfreie Vorschrifften, die sie selbst sich schreiben hat lassen, anwendet und dann nicht bzw nicht genug produziert wird?
> ...



Der BG ist die Produktion doch völlig egal. Sicher muss es sein. Und da keiner genau weiss wie man die Normen zu verstehen hat bzw. wie sie zu interpretieren sind wird halt lieber etwas mehr als zu wenig verbaut. Zur Freude der Hersteller...

@Markus : Du hast recht. Ich habe noch nie von einer Norm mehr als die ersten 5 Seiten gelesen. Dann habe ich auf Grund der ganzen Querverweise und seltsamen Begriffe auch schon den Überblick verloren.


----------



## Safety (25 November 2013)

Hallo, 
ja klar die bösen Hersteller machen das alles um jede Menge Geld zu verdienen.
Normen sollen helfen die Anforderungen der Richtlinien umzusetzen, man muss diese nicht einhalten. Aber die Richtlinien muss man einhalten, bzw. die Nationalen Gesetzt. Die werden natürlich auch von Herstellern gemacht.
Was machen eigentlich die ganzen Maschinenhersteller in den Normengremien, Nasebohren Daumendrehen? Es gibt nun mal europäische Richtlinien diese müssen auch wieder in den Normen zu finden sein.  Früher hat jeder (auch ich) gejammert da muss man sich genau an die BGR usw. halten, heute ist es offener und in der Verantwortung des Maschinenherstellers, auch nicht gut,  zu schwammig.
Wer hat den schon den Anhang I der MRL gelesen oder den Anhang I der BetrSichV?
Ist das alles jetzt erst neu seit es die MRL gibt?
Definitiv NEIN, seht euch doch mal die alten UVV, ZH und BGR an da stand das schon immer, auch die Berechnung des Sicherheitsabstands war schon in der ZH 1/597 aus dem Jahre 1979! Alles nichts neues, die meisten Normen sind aus diesem Stand der Technik entstanden.
Ich will hier nicht abstreiten das Unternehmen die Bauteile herstellen die für Sicherheitsanwendungen vorgesehen sind, damit Geld verdienen wollen, aber was will ein Maschinenhersteller?
Aber wer zwingt euch diese Bauteile zu kaufen, Sick hat ein Dokument verfasst wie man mit Standard Teilen eine PL erreichen kann, die IFA bringt immer Beispiele mit Standardkomponenten. Dieser Markt ist entstanden weil es einfacher ist solche vorzertifizierten Bauteile einzusetzen. 
Genau aus diesem Grund ist auch der Dienstleistungssektor entstanden, wer will sich schon mit den ganzen Richtlinien auseinander setzen?
Wenn man Normen versteht, dann kann man auch erkennen das ein Sicherheitsabstand mit 1600mm/s bzw. 2000mm/s berechnet, nicht ein hinein hechten bedeutet. Besonders bei Handeinlegplätzen ist ein reflexartiges nachgreifen oft das Problem. Aber jetzt kommt das verstehen, es geht nicht um den absoluten Stillstand sondern um die Beendung der Gefahr. 
PS. Ja ich Arbeite für einen Hersteller von Sicherheitskomponenten, und ich behaupte das ich meine Kunden immer auf die optimalste Lösung berate und erst ganz am Schluss auch Produkte. Hoffe die können das bestätigen.


----------



## Ralle (25 November 2013)

@Safety

Ja, das mußt du natürlich schreiben. 

Aber:



> Dieser Markt ist entstanden weil es einfacher ist solche vorzertifizierten Bauteile einzusetzen.


Das ist genauso eine nicht bewiesene Behauptung, wie meine, dass die Sicherheits-Hersteller den Markt künstlich ausweiten, indem sie dafür sorgen, dass die Anforderungen immer höher werden.
Ich mach das nun schon seit 1990 und deine Behauptung, dass die Anforderungen schon immer so hoch waren, stimmen definitiv nicht. Zumindest nicht, was die Bauteile, die Sicherheitsschaltung als solche und die lustigen Wahrscheinlichkeits-Spielchen von Systema und Co. betrifft, denn das sind mathematische Konstrukte, die nicht besonders viel mit der Wirklichkeit zu tun haben. Aber ok, es ist ein verifizierbarer Maßstab, von den Sonderregelungen mal abgesehen, die man ja machen darf, da lach ich dann am meisten, denn dann kann man es ja auch gleich lassen.

Ansonsten hat Lipperlandstern sehr recht, wenn er schreibt, dass es einfach zu weit geht, sich so mit der Materie auseinanderzusetzen, wie es eigentlich nötig wäre, dann komme ich nicht mehr zum programmieren. M-E- scheinen die Normen entweder absichtlich so "Kauderwelschig" verfasst, um sie gewichtiger erschienen zu lassen oder die Verfasser sind einfach nicht mehr nah genug an ihren Kollegen aus der Praxis.


----------



## Ralle (25 November 2013)

Safety schrieb:


> Ja ich Arbeite für einen Hersteller von Sicherheitskomponenten, und ich behaupte das ich meine Kunden immer auf die optimalste Lösung berate und erst ganz am Schluss auch Produkte. Hoffe die können das bestätigen.



Du machst das, da bin ich mir sogar sicher, aber...


----------



## Safety (25 November 2013)

Hallo Ralle,
du machst das seit 1990, dann kennst Du ja noch zu genüge die Relais und Schütz Sicherheitsschaltungen, warum haben da so viele lieber ein Sicherheitsrelais  genommen?
Gebe Dir Recht die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 hat es nicht einfacher gemacht, aber auch hier hatte es Gründe.
Ich muss mir oft alte Schaltungen ansehen die bestimmten Kategorien entsprechen sollen, hier wurde sehr viel falsch verstanden und auch umgesetzt. Die „neue“ Norm führte dazu dass sich einige jetzt mehr mit dem Thema auseinander  setzen und es besser machen.
Aber nochmal lese Dir die alten Vorschriften mal durch dann wirst Du erkennen es ist keine Erfindung von Europa oder von einem Hersteller. 
Und jetzt zu meinem Hauptgrund dieses Schreibens, WIESO ABER???


----------



## bike (25 November 2013)

Also ich mache das Geschäft seit 1978 mit SPSen.
Klar hat der Fortschritt dazu geführt, dass sich vieles ändert.
Um das geht aber nicht.
Es geht darum, dass weltfremde Vorschriften erlassen werden, die kaum einzuhalten sind
Wenn nicht 100% erreicht, ein Bein im Knast.
Der Hinweis auf die Maschinenhersteller ist nicht so echt hilfreich, da die ja eh immer wieder Extrawürste bekommen.
Und da beginnt das Problem.
Geht es um Serie, dann gilt die eine Norm, geht es um verkettete Anlagen, gilt wieder eine andere.
Was gilt für die Inbetriebnehmer der Anlage?

Zu guter Letzt der Hinweis:
Stimmt es gab verschiedene Vorschriften die weder klar noch echt bindend waren.
Das gibt aber den Herstellern von Sicherheitstechnik nicht das Recht durch Lobbyarbeit immer nach ihren Wünschen die Vorschriften ändern zu lassen.
Und auch bei Sicherheitstechnik geht es um Profit.


bike


----------



## Ralle (25 November 2013)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle,
> du machst das seit 1990, dann kennst Du ja noch zu genüge die Relais und Schütz Sicherheitsschaltungen, warum haben da so viele lieber ein Sicherheitsrelais  genommen?



Wir haben das selbst gemacht und hätten es auch weiterhin selbst gemacht, durften dann aber nicht mehr.
Klar, die alte Schaltung mit 2 Schützen konnte ein halbwegs cleverer Bediener mit einer Schraube außer Betrieb setzen.
Der einzige Unfall, den wir jemals hatten, resultierte daraus, dass ein Bediener eine Anlage putzte, die voll in Betrieb war, der Zaun war abgeschraubt.
Dafür gibt's heute noch keine Vorschrift, wie ich Gerätetechnisch absichere, dass niemand den Zaun wegschraubt. Wundert mich und stützt natürlich meine Herstellertheorie überhaupt nicht!  Ich wette, das kommt noch, dann sehe ich meine Theorie als bewiesen an. 

Aber es ist müßig, darüber groß zu palavern, wir wissen es und wir können auch nichts ändern, also quälen wir uns damit rum und haben ständig Dampf, was falsch zu machen.
Denn eines ist klar, bei dieser ganzen Sicherheitsgeschichte ist es ganz leicht, alles falsch zu machen! Und da kommst du wieder ins Spiel.


----------

